# Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum Ink



## ePiPhAnY (12/9/20)

Hi all. If anyone is able to let me know who has this mod in the ink colour in stock that would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## adriaanh (12/9/20)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/voopoo-drag-2-177w-refresh-edition-kit-w-pnp-tank.html

https://www.vanillavape.co.za/product-page/voopoo-drag-2-refresh-kit-with-pnp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY (12/9/20)

Thank you @adriaanh 

Was hoping to find just the platinum mod somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

